# Forscherliga-Horde "Sylvanas ruft Euch!"



## SylGa (2. Juni 2012)

_*Aus gegeben Anlass editiert:*_

Der künftige mythische Schwierigkeitsgrad ist in aller Munde und so haben auch wir uns Gedanken gemacht. Wir sind als Casual Gilde nicht unbedingt auf heroischen, bald mytischen, Content ausgelegt doch möchten wir uns aufgrund der vorgegeben Raidgröße nicht unnötig Steine in den Weg legen, wenn es darum geht eine Raidgruppe nachträglich umzustellen. Eine bereits eingespielte Gruppe hat es da deutlich einfacher.
Nun ist es dafür nötig, dass wir die Raidgruppe entsprechend verstärken. Und genau das wollen wir so früh wie möglich machen, allerdings sollen alle die Interesse haben bei uns mitzulaufen auch schon vor dem neuem Addon die Möglichkeit haben bei uns einen Raidplatz zu erhalten. Daher haben wir uns dazu entschlossen bereits in den nächsten Wochen einen 25er Raid für die Schlacht um Orgrimmar anzubieten.

Doch wollen wir uns und unsere Ideen dazu erst einmal vorstellen:
Wir sind in erster Linie eine Casual Gilde. Das heißt Raiden ist nur ein Aspekt im Gildenleben und wir wünschen uns, das man sich auch außerhalb des Raides ab und zu einbringt. Es gibt einige RP-interessierte Spieler bei uns und wir respektieren die RP - Serverbestimmungen. Auch legen wir Wert darauf, dass unsere Mitglieder bei RP Events nicht negativ auffallen. Unser Durchschnittsalter liegt bei über 25, dementsprechend erwarten wir erwachsenes Verhalten von allen. Jugendliche Spieler sind willkommen, sollten aber eine entsprechende Reife mitbringen.

Trotz einer grundentspannten Haltung erwarten wir vor allem: Zuverlässigkeit und Beständigkeit. Du musst nicht immer können, aber wir erwarten, dass du abgemachte Vereinbarungen und Termine ein hältst. Gehörst du zu den Leuten die recht sprunghaft ihre Interessen wechseln, und morgen wahrscheinlich schon wieder inaktiv sind, dann melde dich besser nicht bei uns. Egomanen, Lootgeier und Leute die ständig Aufmerksamkeit brauchen sind ebenfalls nicht erwünscht. Wenn mal etwas nicht so läuft erhoffen wir uns Geduld und Zurückhaltung, heilloses Durcheinander und dauernde "Besserwisserei" finden viele bei uns eher ungeil.

Bisher trifft noch alles auf dich zu? Du kennst deine Klasse sehr gut, du arbeitest gerne daran noch besser zu werden und bist nicht eingeschnappt wenn man dir konstruktive Kritik nahe bringt? Bosstaktiken, Movement und schnelle Reaktionen sind dir nicht fremd? 
Dann bleibt dir nur noch ein Hürde: Tritt mit uns in Kontakt und das machst du am besten über unser Forum: https://sylvanasgarde.com. Du brauchst keinen Roman zu schreiben, wir möchten dich ohnehin noch im Teamspeak kennen lernen. Eine Teilnahme in unserem Gilden Flex Raid ist wünschenswert, einfach um mal mit dir gespielt zu haben, wichtig wenn evtl. ein Servertrans oder ein Gildenwechsel ansteht. Alles weitere wird besprochen, nun liegt es an dir den ersten Schritt zu machen.

Wenn du übrigens noch viel mehr wissen willst:
Unsere Internetseite: https://sylvanasgarde.com
Der Wiki Eintrag der Gilde: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvanas_Garde

Wir freuen uns auf dich!




Und hier gehts mit der "normalen" Rekrutierung weiter:
Wir, d.h.die Gilde Sylvanas Garde, sind stets auf der Suche nach neuen, engagierten Spielern/Innen.

Für Raidinteressierte kann die Gilde vier Stammgruppen anbieten, die in wöchentlichem Abstand aktuelle Raidinstanzen besuchen.
Auch neue Stammgruppen können jederzeit gegründet werden, wenn ihr euch selbst als Raidleiter versuchen wollt oder die aktuellen Stammgruppen nicht eurem Interesse entsprechen.
Neben aktuellen Raids werden Zwecks Erfolgen und Mounts auch gerne alte Raidinstanzen besucht.

Hinsichtlich des PvPs finden in der Gilde kleinere, offene PvP Events statt. Zur Zeit nimmt PvP in der Gilde allerdings einen nicht ganz so hohen Stellenwert ein. Auch hier könnt ihr aktiv werden! Die Gilde steht dem PvP offen gegenüber und freut sich über jede(n) engagierte(n) Spieler/in, der/die das PvP gerne stärken möchte.

Im Bereich RP wünschen wir uns Spieler, die sich mit Lust und Laune aktiv einbringen. Die Gilde leidet jedoch in diesem Bereich leider unter der üblichen RP-Situation und erhofft sich daher einen Stamm aktiver Rollenspieler/Innen, die das Rollenspiel in der Gilde mittragen möchten.

Sylvanas Garde ist das Zuhause vieler Spieler/Innen. Trotz unserer Größe herrscht eine sehr familiäre Atmosphäre im eigenen TS. Wie sehr ihr euch in der Gilde einbringen wollt, bleibt hierbei euch selbst überlassen.

Jedoch erwarten wir ein gewisses Maß an Aktivität, welches für ein aktives Gildenleben natürlich förderlich ist und die Qualität des Spiels in seinen Aspekten unterstützt.

Mit dem anstehenden Release von Mists of Pandaria möchte die Gilde so schnell wie möglich Stufe 30 erreichen und im Anschluss gemeinsam mit allen Spielern am Erspielen der Gildenerfolge arbeiten.

Weitere Infos findet ihr unter folgenden Websites:

Gilden-Homepage: http://sylvanasgarde.com
Forscherliga Wikipedia: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvanas_Garde
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/SylvanasGarde

In diesem Sinne freuen wir uns über jede Nachricht eurerseits!


----------



## SylGa (9. Juni 2012)

Wir suchen immer noch interessierte Spieler!
Dabei braucht Ihr nicht Level 85 zu sein, es kann sich auch lohnen neu auf Forscherliga anzufangen. Alleine Leveln müsst Ihr dabei im Idealfall nicht, da einige unserer Gildis neue Chars erstellten und somit die Langeweile im Endcontent überbrücken. So sind in jedem Levelbereich viele Chars vertreten die nicht nur helfen können sondern mit denen man Gildenintern auch niedrig stufige Instanzen besuchen kann.


----------



## SylGa (20. Juni 2012)

Und wieder bricht eine neue Woche in Azeroth an. Nachdem einige Dienstagabend im Zauberkasten die WoW-Woche haben ausklingen lassen, soll dies nun auch an dieser Stelle passieren:

Als erstes freuen wir uns darüber, dass es unsere Stammgruppen so gut durch Drachenseele kommen. Freitag Abends soll sogar noch Platz sein. Die Samstagsgruppe freut sich über 2 neue Stammspieler und die Sonntagsgruppe hat einen neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord für ihren Clearrun aufgestellt.  Mehr Infos unter: raid.sylvanasgarde.com

Auch unser PvP-Organisations Team bekommt Verstärkung, künftig werden nicht mehr nur Nachmittags/früher Abend PvP Gruppen angeboten, sondern auch am späterem Abend, wenn die Horde ihre Stärke ausspielt! Übrigens: Einige begeisterte PvP'ler sind im Weltverteidungschannel (/join WeltVerteidigung) dort wird sofort angezeigt wenn irgendwo etwas los ist. Zu Beispiel Montagnacht als einige Gildis geholfen haben Garrosh Höllschrei in Orgrimmar zu verteidigen. Mehr Infos unter: pvp.sylvanasgarde.com

Wir haben einen neuen RP-Offizier, wir drücken ihm die Daumen und hoffen dass er nicht wie der Letzte plötzlich einfach verschwindet... Wir können uns also darauf freuen, bald wieder mehr RP Events anzubieten.

Unser Gildenmeister ist wieder von seinem Urlaub zurück und freut sich mit neuer Kraft wieder für die Gilde da zu sein. An dieser Stelle ein Dank an Steppengrass und Riokuma die sich während der Abwesenheit um alles gekümmert haben! 

Es wird im Übrigen bald 2-3 neue spannende Dinge geben unter anderem ein Tolles Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von 15.000 Gold! So wie ein Equip-Miet Service für alle neu Level 85er und einen neuen Gildeninformationsdienst. 

Kommen wir zur Termin Übersicht für diese Woche:
Mittwoch, 20.06
19:00 offenes PvP
20:00 Die Gilde geht Gemeinsam in DS 25, LFR
Donnerstag, 21.06
20:00 SG4, FL10
22:00 PvP für Fortgeschrittene
Freitag, 22.06 
15:00 Naxxramas
20:00 SG1, DS10
21:00 PvP
Samstag, 23.06
17:00 PvP
19:30 SG2, DS10HC
Sonnatg, 24.06 
19:30 SG3, DS10
Montag 25.06
19:30 Ulduar 25
Dienstag 26.06
17:00 evtl. BC Raid
21:00 Tavernen RP im Zauberkasten

Ein ganz besonderes Event wird zum Ende des Sonnenwendfestes stattfinden, wir beteiligen uns an dem Event welches von "Haus Abaier" geplant wird. 

So das war es für diese Woche, man sieht sich in Azeroth!


----------



## SylGa (27. Juni 2012)

Die Server fahren herunter die Sonne fährt ... ähm geht auf! Was für eine Woche! Unsere Raidgruppen waren mal wieder erfolgreich wir haben Goldhain niedergebrannt und Sturmwind geschliffen, Feste gefeiert und im Hintergrund wurde viel gewerkelt, daher brennen wir im Juli ein wahres Feuerwerk an Events, Aktionen und Neuerungen ab!

Nicht nachlassen lautet daher die Devise und wir haben für die RP Interessierten 2 ganz besondere Leckerbissen: Wir wurden von den Hütern der Erde zu einem RP-Event eingeladen, das ganze findet am Mittwoch (heute) Abend in Ratchet statt. 
Und das richtig große Event: das Sonnenwendfest welches in Kooperation mit dem Haus Abaeir geplant wird steht für Anfang nächste Woche fest. Freut euch auf Gaukler, Händler, ein Theaterstück, Feuerwerk und Glücksspiel! Das ist noch nicht alles, das RP Team bereitet weitere Schmankerl vor: Ausfahrten, RP-Quests, weiter kleine Events und noch einiges mehr. Wer mithelfen möchte wendet sich bitte an Chaboo oder schreibt einfach in unser Eventforum. http://sylvanasgarde.com/event

Und noch weitere großartige Dinge kündigen sich an: Ab dieser Woche wird allen Spielern unser Gildeninformationsdienst zur Verfügung stehen und Euch regelmäßig im Spiel über aktuelle Events informiert. Ein kleines Team hat sich gefunden um einen kleinen WoW Film zu drehen: Die Gründung von Sylvanas Garde, auch hier werden noch Darsteller, Kreative Köpfe und Sprecher gesucht. Weitere Infos: http://sylvanasgarde.com/film

Raidmäßig stehen wir immer noch vor dem Problem das wir einen weiteren Raidleiter für die 5 Stammgruppe suchen und für die beginnenden Sommerferien möchten wir auch gerne wieder die beliebte Tradition der Nachtraids wiederbeleben.  Ihr wollt mehr wissen? http://raid.sylvanasgarde.com

Am Samstag beginnt dann übrigens unser Gewinnspiel... Dem erstem Platz winken 10.000 Gold. Mitmachen kann jeder der mindestens den Rang "Soldat" hat und über einen Account in unserem Forum verfügt. Details folgen dann am Wochenende. 

Puh da tut sich ja so einiges bei uns. An dieser Stelle möchte ich eine weitere Verstärkung für den Offizierskader bekanntgaben: Noah (Grothar) wird zukünftig das Human Ressources Team verstärken.

Ach es gibt noch so viel was wir für Euch bereithalten, leider hat die Woche nur 7 Tage... Und ganz uneigennützig möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass Ihr all Eure Freunde und Bekannten die sich auf Ihren Realms langweilen zu uns einladen könnt. Langeweile kommt bei uns nicht so schnell auf, schließlich kennen wir das Geheimnis welches hinter World of Warcraft steckt: Man hat so viel Spaß wie man sich macht! 


Nun hier die geplanten Events für die kommende WoW-Woche (leider fehlen einige Events da ich nicht auf den ingame kalender zugreifen kann)

Mittwoch:
Achtung: DS 25 LFR -> verschoben auf Donnerstag!
17:00 PvP 
20:30 Uhr Wir bereiten uns langsam vor...
20:45 Uhr wir reiten aus Ogrimmar los
21:00 Uhr Aas und mehr! Tolles RP Event von den Hütern der Erde

Donnerstag:
20:00 SG IV
20:30 Drachenseele 25er LFR
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

Freitag:
18:00 BC Instanz
20:00 SG I

Samstag:
18:00 Besprechung RP Event Sonnenwendfest
19:00 SG II
23:59: warten bis der Zeiger auf die 12 vorrückt und das Gewinnspiel startet!

Sonntag:
15:00 Open PvP
17:00 Irgendein alter Raid
19:00 SG III

Montag:
20:00 Ulduar 25

Dienstag:
21:00 Tavernen RP
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

So weit so gut, wie Ihr merkt wird unser Kalender immer voller, wenn Ihr selbst aktiv werden möchtet und Euch beteiligen wollt, meldet Euch einfach im entsprechendem Forum. Vor allem suchen wir RP-Organisatoren und mindestens einen Raidleiter. Und nun ist Schluss, meine Texte werden von Woche zu Woche länger... 

für die Horde!

Veneanár


----------



## SylGa (4. Juli 2012)

Azeroth ist wieder wach und hier ist auch wieder unsere Wochenübersicht!

Es läuft im Forum derzeit unser Gewinnspiel, Preise im Wert von 35.000 Gold sind zu gewinnen! Alle Fragen lassen sich übrigens durch Lesen einiger beiträge im Forum beantworten. Ach und nebenbei erhaltet Ihr auch die ersten Forenerfolge.... Neugierig? dann schaut mal hier: sylvanasgarde.com/gewinnspiel 

Wir suchen weiterhin Verstärkung für unser RP Team, meldet Euch einfach bei einem der Offizieren oder noch besser hier im Forum! Ideengeber, Organisatoren oder einfach Helfer bei Events - hier könnt Ihr Eure ersten Schritte wagen, wenn Ihr wollt! 

Nun wo sich die 5te SG langsam füllt möchtet wir Euren Blick auf ein besonderes Highlight diesen Sommer richten: Es wird wieder Nachtraids geben! Mehr unter raid.sylavanasgarde.com 

Die Offiziere und Unteroffiziere haben in Laufe der nächsten Tage Ihre Quartalsgespräche mit der Gildenleitung, wenn Ihr Vorschläge oder Kritik habt, dann sendet einfach Post an: Veneanár, Steppengrass oder Riokuma. Oder nutzt unseren Kummerkasten im Forum, auch als Gast kann man dort schreiben. http://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php?page=Board&boardID=34

Mittwoch:
Achtung: DS 25 LFR -> verschoben auf Donnerstag!
17:00 PvP 
19:30 Uhr Treffen der Organisatoren in Silbermond 
20:00 Uhr GROßES SONNENWENDFEST!

Donnerstag:
20:00 SG IV
20:30 Drachenseele 25er LFR
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

Freitag:
20:00 SG I

Samstag:
19:00 SG II

Sonntag:
15:00 Open PvP
18:00 Cataclysm Raid (Td4W)
19:00 SG III

Montag:
20:00 Ulduar 25

Dienstag:
21:00 Tavernen RP
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

hordentliche Grüße

Veneanár


----------



## SylGa (11. Juli 2012)

Gooood Moooooorning Azeroth!

Nach dem gestern Nacht mal wieder die Welt untergegangen ist -und glücklicherweise ist sie wieder da- gibt es auch an dieser Stele wieder ein Update.

Die Quartalsgespräche mit den Offizieren sind im vollem Gange, es wird hier und da ein paar Änderungen geben. Vor allem möchten wir uns in naher Zukunft vermehrt auf das PvP konzentrieren. Schaut einfach unter pvp.sylvanasgarde.com

Die RP Konzeption ist beendet, unser neues Konzept muss noch von den Offizieren abgesegnet werden, da die Gildensatzung geändert werden muss. RP wird keine Pflicht, aber RP Spieler werden in der Gilde Vorteile genießen.

Die Hintergrund Geschichte wird gerade ausgearbeitet, wer nicht davor zurückschreckt einen langen Text zu lesen kann ja ab und zu in der "Baustelle" vorbeischauen: http://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=352 - Allerdings ist das noch nicht final.

Wer sich noch die Chance auf tolle Gewinne sichern möchte (u.a. Feuerstuhl, Wächterjunges) Kann einfach an unserem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, dass noch bis Ende des Monats läuft. Ihr müsst dazu registriert und von einem der Offiziere als Gildenmitglied bestätigt worden sein. (Dauer 12-24h) sylvanasgarde.com/gewinnspiel

Und wie versprochen haben wir noch weite tolle Überraschungen für Euch... aber dazu bald mehr! Hier restmal der Plan für diese Woche:

Mittwoch:
17:00 PvP 
19:30 Plannungsteam für RP im TS (offen für alle)
21:00 wir besuchen Aas und mehr(RP)

Donnerstag:
20:00 SG IV
20:30 Drachenseele 25er LFR
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

Freitag:
16:00 Ulduar 25
20:00 SG I

Samstag:
17:00 Planungstreffen für rBGs
17:30 Offenes PvP
19:00 SG II
19:30 RP: Zeltlager in Aszara

Sonntag:
15:00 Open PvP
18:00 Cataclysm Raid (BOT)
19:00 SG III

Montag:
19:30 ICC 25 HC

Dienstag:
21:00 Tavernen RP
22:00 Spätschicht PvP



Bal'a Dash malanore! (Und Lok'tar ogar für den Rest!)


----------



## SylGa (18. Juli 2012)

Da haben wir ja Glück gehabt, die Server waren nur kurz nicht zu erreichen.

Unsere RP Konzeption ist fast beendet, am Mittwoch treffen sich noch einmal alle Interessierten und planen noch die letzten regelmäßigen Events. Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack gab es bereits am Samstag: Die ersten Spieler konnten sich Ihren ersten Sold verdienen.

Wer in der Gilde dem RP offen ist wird dabei große Vorteile haben: RP Spieler werden schneller befördert und die Gilde wird Regelmäßig Sold auszahlen, so wie beim echten Militär halt auch. Dabei seid Ihr in Eurer Rolle kaum eingeschränkt, wer seinen Char nicht als Soldat ausspielen möchte kann auch in andere Rollen schlüpfen: Schaut doch einfach mal im RP Unterforum nach. http://sylvanasgarde.com

Ein weiteres Schmankerl kündigt sich ab dem 27.07 an: Es wird wieder jeden Freitag ab 23:30 die legendären Nachtraid geben. Und auch sonst wird im PvE viel geboten, eine weitere Schlachtzugsgruppe wird gerade gegründet, die ab August jeden Montag den Drachenseele Raid besuchen wird, es wird noch mind. ein DD und noch ein heiler gesucht. Meldet Euch einfach im Forum.: http://raid.sylvanasgarde.com

Wer sich übrigens noch Chancen auf einen Feuerstuhl oder andere tolle Preise im Gesamtwert von über 35.000 Gold sichern möchte kann das noch bis Ende Juli machen: http://sylvanasgarde.com/gewinnspiel

Und hier wieder der Wochenüberblick:

*Mittwoch*:
17:00 PvP 
19:30 Plannungsteam für RP im TS (offen für alle)
20:00 Pool Party in Aszara
21:00 wir besuchen Aas und mehr(RP)

*Donnerstag*:
20:00 SG IV
20:30 Drachenseele 25er LFR
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

*Freitag*:
16:00 PdOK
20:00 SG I

*Samstag*:
17:00 Offenes PvP
19:00 SG II

*Sonntag*:
15:00 Open PvP
18:00 Cataclysm Raid (BOT)
19:00 SG III

*Montag*:
19:30 ICC 25 HC

*Dienstag*:
21:00 Tavernen RP
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

Nächste Woche erzähl ich Euch dann was es mit der Forscherliga RP Messe auf sich hat... WEr's nicht abwarten kann: http://fl-thgathering.tk
Für die Horde!

_Veneanár_


----------



## SylGa (25. Juli 2012)

Ohh, da seid Ihr ja wieder...

sehr gut, denn wir brauchen jede helfende Hand. Am heutigem Mittwochabend verlassen wir unseren bisherigen Hauptsitz Burg Schattenfang und ziehen in die Halle der Kriegerhelden nach Orgrimmar um. Heute Abend wird auch das Gildenfotot aufgenommen, also erscheint alle Zahlreich!

Ebenfalls Mittwochabend findet sich das erste Mal die SG 5 gemeinsam ein. Es gioibt ein kurzes Treffen im TS bei dem alles wichtige geklärt wird, anschließend schauen wir in DS LFR rein. Wer also noch einen Raidplatz für Drachenseele 25er für Montags 20:00 - 23:00 Uhr haben möchte sollte sich noch schnellstmöglich im Forum melden: http://raid.sylvanasgarde.com 

Die letzte Woche für das Gewinnspiel läuft. Preise im gesamtwert von 35.000 Gold! Alle Lösungen können über das Forum herausgefunden werden, die Suchfunktion hilft ungemein... Es soll im Spiel übrigens einen /ginfo Befehl geben... http://sylvanasgarde.com/gewinnspiel

Langsam finden wir immer mehr PvP Interessierte und können mit Stolz erste Erfolge in den Rated BGs feiern. Weiter so! Unsere PvP Angebote reichen übrigens vom Anfänger bis hin zum erfahrenen Spieler. Schaut einfach in den Kalender oder auf http://pvp.sylvanasgarde.com

Aufgrund unsere Neuausrichtung gibt es im August zwei ganz wichtige Änderungen: Das Budget für Repkosten wird drastisch reduziert! Dafür zahlt die Gilde wöchentlich Sold. Jeden Mittwoch ab 19:30 wird es in der Halle der Kriegerhelden RolePlay Quests und Schlachtzugquests geben. Bei Erfüllung erhaltet Ihr Euren Wochensold. (Rang und Level abhängig) Eine ideale Gelegenheit für alle sich mal das komische RP anzuschauen und das Goldsäckel zu füllen. Bis jetzt wurden übrigens über 60 Quests für Euch vorbereitet...

Eine weiter wichtige Änderung betrifft die Beförderungen. Am jedem zweitem Samstag im Monat erhalten alle Rekruten in der Gilde eine Einladung zur Ausbildung und anschließenden Beförderung. Die Beförderung findet dann entweder jeden dritten oder vierten Samstag im Monat je um 17:00 Uhr statt. Ihr dürft Euch auf ein etwa einstündiges interessantes Erlebnis freuen. Teil des Programms wird die Grundausbildung sein, dann bekommt Ihr noch wichtige Informationen über die Gilde, und Ihr lernt Eure Mitspieler etwas kennen und trefft den ein oder anderen Offizier. Es lohnt sich also! 

In Zukunft möchten wir eine Art Mentorenprogramm anbieten. Wer sich gut auskennt, regelmäßig da ist und Spaß daran hat Wissen zu teilen, andere Leute zu motivieren und gesellig ist, meldet sich bitte per Post bei Grothar. 

Wir bedanken uns bei Sturmkommandantin Judith (Miâu/Nefus) für ihr Engagement und die tolle Unterstützung als Unteroffizier in den vergangenen Monaten im Bereich "Human Ressources". Sie gibt ihren Posten aus Zeitgründen ab, bleibt uns aber als Sonnenschein weiter in der Gilde erhalten.
Ebenso verabschieden wir uns von Sturmkommandant Josef (Frreák, Hudruf) der lange Zeit die Abteilung PvP unterstützt hat und sich um die Planung der ICC Raids gekümmert hat. Es ist immer sehr Schade wenn ein solch engagierter Spieler mit World of Warcarft aufhört. Wir wünschen ihm in Zukunft alles Gute! 

So das muss für diese Woche reichen! Hier kommen erst mal die Tipps und Termine:

*Mittwoch*:
17:00 PvP 
18:30 Entspannung vor dem Fototermin (Whirlpool Party, RP)
20:00 Fototermin
20:30 Umzug der Garde nach Orgrimmar
21:00 Plannungstreffen SG V

*Donnerstag*:
20:00 SG IV
20:30 Drachenseele 25er LFR
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

*Freitag*:
16:00 PdOK
20:00 SG I

*Samstag*:
17:00 Offenes PvP
19:00 SG II

*Sonntag*:
15:00 Open PvP
18:00 Cataclysm Raid (BOT)
19:00 SG III

*Montag*:
18:00 BC raid (evtl. karazhan)
20:00 SG V

*Dienstag*:
21:00 Tavernen RP
22:00 Spätschicht PvP
23:59 Letzte Chance bei dem Gewinnspiel

Wir suchen noch jemanden der den bisherigen ICC Raid übernehmen möchte. Auch weitere regelmäßige Events können gerne Veranstaltet werden! Wer sich gerne darum kümmern möchte soll sich einfach bei einem der Offiziere melden. 

Ich bin für ein paar Tage nicht da, wendet Euch einfach an die beiden Stellvertreter Riokuma oder Steppengrass (oder deren Twinks: Rang Hochexekutoir)
Möge die Macht .. ähm ... der Kampfrausch mit Euch sein!

_Veneanár_


----------



## SylGa (3. August 2012)

Besser spät als nie...
es gibt wie immer so viel zu tun, da hab ich doch keine Zeit mehr für die wöchentliche Zusammenfassung gehabt.

Es geht mit einer erfreulichen Nachricht los: Das große Gewinnspiel ist beendet und es gibt einige richtige Einlösungen. Die Gewinner werden am Samstag ausgelost. Wer sich noch einmal die Fragen anschauen möchte unter sylvanasgarde.com/gewinnspiel könnt Ihr diese nochmal nachlesen.

Die 25er Drachenseele Raidgruppe war das erste Mal am Montag unterwegs. Es wurde allgemein festgestellt das die Lootvergabe länger dauert als der Bosskill, aber insgesamt hatten alle Ihren Spaß und drauf kommt es ja an. Es sind übrigens noch Plätze frei Mehr Infos: raid.sylvanasgarde.com

Unser aktualisiertes RP-Konzept greift nun ab August. Das Budget für Reparaturen wurde stark zusammengestrichen, dafür können sich Gildenmitglieder jeden Mittwoch Ihren Sold abholen. Von 19:30 - 21:00 wird unser Hauptquartier Halle der Krigerhelden in Orgrimmar bespielt. SChaut also vorbei.
Ebenfalls neu diesen Monat: Rekruten werden zu einem Ausbildungsevent eingeladen, danach werden sie dann feierlich befördert. Wer schon einen höheren Rang hat, kann sich natürlich auch zur Rekrutenausbildung anmelden. Noch viel mehr Infos, Hintergründe, Gschichten und Events findet Ihr - wer hätte das Gedacht - auf http://www.sylvanasgarde.com 


Und nun wieder die Tipps und Termine:
Mittwoch:
17:00 PvP 
19:30 Soldausgabe in Orgrimmar
21:00 Wir Besuchen das Aas (RP)

Donnerstag:
20:00 SG IV
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

Freitag:
16:00 Ulduar
20:00 SG I

Samstag:
17:00 Offenes PvP
19:00 SG II

Sonntag:
15:00 Open PvP
18:00 Cataclysm Raid (BOT)
19:00 SG III

Montag:
18:00 BC raid (evtl. karazhan)
20:00 SG V

Dienstag:
21:00 Tavernen RP
22:00 Spätschicht PvP


Wir suchen noch jemanden der den bisherigen ICC Raid übernehmen möchte. Auch weitere regelmäßige Events können gerne Veranstaltet werden! Wer sich gerne darum kümmern möchte soll sich einfach bei einem der Offiziere melden. 
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es das nächste Mal früher,
Liebe Grüße

Veneanaár


----------



## SylGa (8. August 2012)

Und wieder geht die Welt unter....

zum Glück nur in World of Warcraft. Wie immer und diesmal wieder pünktlich gibts den Wochenrück- und ausblick!

Als erstes großes GZ an die Gewinner des Forengewinnspiels. Makai freut sich über seinen nagelneuen Feuerstuhl und wie man hört hat Dangles sein Wächterjunges auch gut gebrauchen können.  Es gab dann noch 3 Elementiumgeoden für Calaverita, Tevan und Selenavaan. Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Glück fürs nächste Mal.

Wir möchten übrigens von unseren Gildis gerne wissen wann und wie Ihr in Mists of Pandaria raiden wollt. Dazu gibt es eine Umfrage die bis Montag dem 24.09 läuft.  Nach dieser Umfrage wird unser Raidleiterteam alle Schlachtzugsgruppen ausrichten. Dort gibt es auch noch den ein oder anderen Tipp wie Ihr Eure Chance auf einen Platz erhöhen könnt. Hier geht es zur Umfrage: http://raid.sylvanasgarde.com/mop 

Es werden für MOP noch dringend Raidleiter gesucht. Das gilt sowohl für den kommenden Content als auch für Raids wie Cata und WotLK. Wer schon immer mal so etwas mit organisieren wollte oder ein guter Erklärbär ist meldet sich bitte bei _Riokuma_

Unsere Soldauszahlung kam übrigens sehr gut an und wird zukünftig ein fester Bestandteil unseres Konzeptes bleiben. Finanziert werden die Soldzahlungen übrigens durch das zusammenstreichen der Repkosten... schließlich gilt auch bei uns nur Bares ist Wahres! 

Ich freue mich an dieser Stelle besonders ein weiteres Gildenübergreifendes RP Event anzukündigen: Die Gontojo Corp. und die Goblins der Garde werden am Donnerstag dem 16.08 ein Art Mini-Las Vegas entstehen lassen. 

Nebenbei laufen auch die Vorbereitungen für die große Forscherliga RP Messe: http://fl-thegathering.com Wer sich beteiligen will meldet sich bitte bei _Howlingstar _oder _Oryczy_

*Mittwoch*:
17:00 PvP 
19:30 Soldausgabe in Orgrimmar

*Donnerstag*:
20:00 SG IV
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

*Freitag*:
16:00 Ulduar (kein Mountrun!)
20:00 SG I

*Samstag*:
17:00 Offenes PvP
19:00 SG II

*Sonntag*:
17:00 ICC Run
15:00 Open PvP
19:00 SG III

*Montag*:
18:00 BC Raid 
20:00 SG V

*Dienstag*:
21:00 Tavernen RP
22:00 Spätschicht PvP

So nu is wieder für eine Woche ruhe^^

_Veneanár_


----------



## SylGa (10. Juli 2013)

Was war, das wird...
http://sylvanasgarde.com

Letztes Jahr hatten wir eine schöne Tradition: Unser Content-Team hat jede Woche eine News vorbereitet und sie zu Beginn einer jeden World of Warcraft Woche, also mehr oder weniger Pünktlich jeden Mittwoch. Nur leider ist das dann irgendwann eingeschlafen, erst war der eine in Urlaub, dann der nächste, dann wurde es Vergessen, dann hat man es verdrängt. Aber was war, das wird wieder: 

*Schlachtzüge*
Im Bereich PvE, kann SG1 vermelden, dass "der blöde Lei Shen" fast lag. Nun liebe SG1: Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei, mehr Glück beim der nächsten ID. 
Übrigens werden noch motivierte und vor allem Zuverlässige Spieler für SG1 gesucht, aktuell wäre noch ein Range-DD bzw. Heiler Platz zu vergeben. SG2 hingegen braucht noch einen Tank und würde sich ebenfalls über einen weiteren DD freuen. 
Raidtermine finden sich bei WoW-Prgress und noch mehr Infos über unsere drei Schlachtzugsgruppen findet man bei uns im Gildenforum!

*Rollenspiel*
Frohlocket! Der Story Auftakt zu Patch 5.4 ist da: "Duneklheit", viel Spaß beim Erspielen der Geschichte in den nächsten Monaten!

*Sonstiges*
Der Forscherliga Wiki Artikel über unsere Gilde wurde komplett Überarbeitet: (Sylvanas Garde) Er enthält nun wirklich alle wichtigen Informationen und stellt somit die Perfekte Anlaufstelle für alle Neugierigen da. Weitere Informationen zu bestimmten Themen sind im Artikel verlinkt. 

Hordentliche Grüße
_Coldron, Sekretär der Garde_


----------



## SylGa (17. Juli 2013)

KW29: Wo ist der Titel?

war die Frage der Mitglieder aus Sg1 als Lei-Shen endlich das Zeitliche segnete. Ja liebe SG1, einen Titel gibt es nicht, nur eine Heldentat und Erfolg für die Gilde! Auch im Nebenplot der aktuellen RP-Hauptgeschichte ist man ein Schritt weiter: Teile des Wachregimentes sind nun in Brill und haben die ersten Hinweise gefunden.  Trotz Sommerloch geht es also in der Gilde weiter (wenn auch etwas ruhiger) und wir freuen uns über jedes neue Mitglied welches bei uns reinschnuppert.

*Schlachtzüge*
Während SG1 sich nun auf den heroischen Content vorbereitet, ist auch SG 2 wieder ein Boss weiter. Die Schlachtzugsgruppe 3 rüstet sich noch etwas aus und ist noch nicht im Thron des Donners aktiv, diese Gruppe ist ja vor allen für etwas Unerfahrenere Spieler, die bisher nicht oft Raiden waren. Übrigens wird hier und da noch Verstärkung gesucht, unser Forum weiß dazu mehr: Schlachtzüge - Homepage der Gilde Sylvanas Garde

*Rollenspiel*
Nachdem wir viel Arbeit und Zeit in unser Geschichtsforum investiert haben, ein Überblick über die Geschichte der Garde, in der auch Rollenspieler Ihre Persönlichen Berichte beitragen können, soll nun der Rest überarbeitet werden, es lohnt sich also demnächst noch mal reinzuschauen: Rollenspiel in World of Warcraft - Homepage der Gilde Sylvanas Garde

*Sonstiges*
Wir bedanken uns für das Interesse und begrüßen unsere neuen Mitglieder die über unsere Gilde im Internet gestolpert sind. Einige haben sogar schon einen Raidplatz ergattert. Es gab in den kurzen Gesprächen einige Fragen bzw. Unklarheiten, die wir gerne vorher klären möchten: 

Wir sind eine_ RP / PvE_ Gilde. Das heißt: Beides hat seine gleichwertige Berechtigung. Allerdings möchten wir an dieser Stelle erwähnen dass wir im RP zur Zeit leider nur einmal in der Woche die Soldausgabe ausspielen. Wir möchten das gerne wieder ändern, nur dazu braucht es mehr Spieler die dann auch tatsächlich da sind. Zudem sind wir keine reine RP-Gilde, Hardcore-RPler werden wahrscheinlich enttäuscht (oder können versuchen das zu ändern!) 
Auch kann ein Raidplatz nicht garantiert werden, wiewohl die Möglichkeit besteht bei ausreichendem Interesse eine weiter Gruppe aufzumachen. Es gibt keine Altersgrenze bei uns allerdings sollten neue Mitglieder eine gewisse geistige Reife mitbringen. 

Wer trotzdem Interessiert ist bei uns mitzumischen: http://sylvanasgarde.com oder einfach unseren tollen Wiki-Artikel lesen: Sylvanas Garde

Ein Gruß aus dem Sekretariat

_Coldron, Sekretär der Garde_


----------



## SylGa (24. Juli 2013)

Inspiration (KW 30)
http://sylvanasgarde.com 

Und wieder freuen wir uns neue Mitglieder zu begrüßen, vor allem wenn sie sich gleich einbringen und durch ihre Fragen helfen bestimmte Themen aus einer anderen Perspektive zu sehen. Sei es zu den Ursprüngen der Völker in Azeroth oder zum Bereich Schlachtzüge. Die Fragen inspirieren dazu, mal das ein oder andre zusammengefasst aufzuschreiben...

Die Raidleiter werden ihre Rekrutierungswünsche in einer bessern Übersicht zu veröffentlichen, so muss niemand lange suchen.

SG1 (12/12) wünscht sich für den Kader einen Heil Schamenen und eine Eule. 
SG2 (5/12) ist wohl rundum Glücklich
SG3 (k.A.) würde sich über Verstärkung freuen, einfach im Forum oder bei Zulekay melden, er rückt Details raus
Wie immer findet ihr alle Raidinfos hier: Schlachtzüge 

Die Soldausgabe wird in Zukunft im Brachland (bei Vol'jin) stattfinden. Dies ermöglicht uns eine bessere Unterstützung der Rebellion und soll Spieler dazu einladen gemeinsam ihre wöchentliche Brachlandquest zu absolvieren. Zudem ist für den 9.8. ein Event geplant: Bekämpft das Böse, Kauft Kriegsanleihen! Dazu in den nächsten Woche mehr... 

Eine Frage die gestellt wurde, verdient besondere Aufmerksamkeit: 
"_Erwartet ihr Hardcore- oder eher Feierabendspieler?_" - Tja... es gibt Spieler die mit großer Leidenschaftlich World of Warcraft spielen, aber genauso der Feierabendspieler, die Mutter, Studenten und einige Schüler. Wir finden, dass gerade die Mischung interessant ist und für viele tolle Gespräche und Spielmomente sorgt. Das einzige was wir erwarten ist eine gewisse Offenheit und ganz wichtig eine hohe Sozialkompetenz. 

Last but not least bleibt nur noch eine wichtige Sache: Gratulation an Zulekay zur Beförderung zum Offizier!

sonnige Grüße
Coldron _Sekretär der Garde_


----------



## Zulekay (31. Juli 2013)

Unsere Schlachtzugsgruppe (SG3) rekrutiert noch! Folgendes suchen wir momentan:


2x Tanks (Klasse egal)
1x Heiler (Klasse egal)
Auch DD-Klassen können sich noch bewerben
Details findet Ihr hier.

Lok-Narash!
Zulekay _Offizier der Garde_


----------



## SylGa (28. August 2013)

*Kauft Kriegsanleihen!*

Der Urlaub ist vorbei und nun ist auch in Azeroth das Lotterleben vorbei  Auch im August traditionell tote Hose ist, gibt es doch ein paar Dinge die Erwähnenswert sind. Zum Beispiel unser Gewinnspiel: Kauft Kriegsanleihen - Es gibt ein *Pandarenmönch Pet *zu gewinnen! 

Zu unseren Raidgruppen:  SG1 hat nach einigen Testraids die Rekrutierung für die Schlacht um Orgrimmar abgeschlossen. SG2 pausiert bis Patch 5.4 und SG3 ist weiterhin im Thron unterwegs, schließlich will man sich bis Patch 5.4 noch etwas einspielen, bevor der Gildeninterne Wettstreit um die Firstkills losgeht! Wer noch eine nette Truppe sucht um in den Schlachtzügen Bosse zu verkloppen kann sich einfach auf unserer Homepage http://sylvanasgarde.com oder bei den Raidleitern melden: SG1 Riokuma, Firewarrior. SG2: Mü Viloriyafey. SG3: Kaelthis, Zulekay. 

Flexraids:  Dieser wird den bisherigen gemeinsamen LFR Abend ersetzen und kann auch mit befreundeten Gilden gemeinsam absolviert werden. Wer uns einfach mal zwanglos Kennenlernen will, kann sich einem solchem Flexraid auch ganz einfach und unproblematisch anschließen. Einfach auf sylvanasgarde.com einen Beitrag erstellen, das geht übrigens auch als Gast ohne Registrierung!

Kauft Kriegsanleihen ist das Motto von unserem Gewinnspiel! Am Mittwoch den 04.09 findet dann um 20:00 am Hauptquartier der Garde eine große Gala statt, Essen Trinken, Unterhaltungsprogramm und natürlich die Verlosung des Hauptpreises: Das Pet Pandarenmönch - Mehr Infos: http://sylvanasgarde.com/gewinn  

Es gibt zwar noch viel mehr zu berichten, wie zum Beispiel über den nagelneuen Equipguide für Patch 5.4 aber irgendwann muss mal Schluss sein, bis nächste Woche!

Euer Coldron
_Sekretär der Garde_


----------



## SylGa (8. September 2013)

uns Deutschen sagt man oft nach, dass wir uns gerne über etwas aufregen und ganz gerne mal (grundlos) meckern. Warum wir einen solchen Ruf haben wird mir immer dann klar, wenn ich mir die ganzen Heul- und Meckerthemen im Blizzard-Forum (ich weiß komisches Hobby..) oder das Gejammer auf anderen Spielewebseiten durchlese. daher möchten wir einen Gegentrend etablieren: Alles wird gut! Daher stecken wir all unsere Energie in unseren und euren Spielspaß!

Unser geniales Gewinnspiel für das Pet: Pandarenmönch endete am Mittwoch den 04.09. mit einem großem Event. Die Künstlerzunft Orgrimmar sorgte für das Unterhaltungsprogramm und als Gewinner bei der Spannenden Ziehung war: Viloveray. Glückwunsch! 
Und das war die Aktion: Gewinnspiel Pandarenmönch - Kauft Kriegsanleihen - Sylvanas Garde World of Warcraft Gilde

Statt also über die maßlose Unfähigkeit im Trottellotto zu schimpfen, gibt es eine einfache Strategie: Flex-Raid und zwar gildenintern oder mit guten Freunden, auch von anderen Realms. Dazu möchte ich gerne in SG4 einladen. Wir gehen jeden Mittwoch von 20:00 - 22:30 in den *Flexraid*. Somit könnt Ihr euch den LFR sparen und trotzdem Loot bekommen. Wir fordern übrigens eine durchaus machbare Gegenstandsstufe von 515, was sich aber evtl. noch ändert. Anmelden kann man sich im Kalender oder bei uns im Forum. Der erste Raid wird übrigens am 18.09 sein, und wer sich noch ausrüsten möchte kann sich diesen Guide durchlesen: Auf dem Weg zum Raidchar... (Guide patch 5.4)

Es ist natürlich noch mehr passiert und noch viel mehr geplant, doch in der Kürze liegt die Würze. Also bis dann!

Coldron
Sekretär der Garde

(Übrigens wird die Wochenübersicht in Zukunft immer am Wochenende erscheinen statt wie vorher Mittwochs)


----------



## SylGa (15. September 2013)

Destination 10
Wochenübersicht Sylvanas Garde http://sylvanasgarde.com

Was soll das wieder für ein Titel sein? Keine Sorge: Kein 10-Punkte Plan, oder ein 10-Maßnahmen-Paket, hat also nicht mit dem geistigen Dünnsch- Verzeihung- mit den tollen Ideen von Leistungsträgern in der Wirtschaft oder Politik zu tun, wenn irgendetwas verändert werden soll. 
Obwohl... das ist keine schlechte Idee, wenn mein Chef mir sagt was ich zu erledigen habe, frage ich ihn zukünftig einfach nach einem 10-Punkte Plan. Wenn Topmanager und Politiker so was brauchen, wie kann dann erwartet werden, dass ich ohne arbeiten soll?

Aber zurück zu D10 -Destination 10- und nach World of Warcarft:

Die Pforten des neuen Raids sind offen und wen wundert es, die ersten Schlachtzugsgruppen haben dort schon mal nach dem Rechtem (nein nicht nach Udo Pastörs) geschaut. Bei der Rekrutierung hat sich einiges getan: SG1 sucht zur Zeit nicht mehr, SG2 braucht nur noch einen DD und SG3 hätte gerne noch einen Tank einen Heiler und einen DD. Wer also Lust bekommen hat diesem Kriegstreiber Assa... Garrosh in den Hintern zu treten, möge sich bei und im Forum informieren! 

Lust mal so rein zuschauen? Anmeldungen für den Flexraid nimmt unser Forum entgegen, nicht Gildis hinterlassen einfach ihren Battle-tag und Mittwochs ab 20:00 Uhr geht es dann los! Gegenstandsstufe sollte 515 sein und es wird erwartet das man sich vorher über die Bosse informiert hat, nichts ist blöder als sich zum 15tem mal die gleiche Bosserklärung anzuhören... Den Link gibts hier: http://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php?page=Board&boardID=39

Bald geht es auch wieder zurück in unser altes Hauptquartier in Orgrimmar, was wir uns für das Rollenspiel noch einfallen lassen, dazu ein andermal mehr. 

War noch was? D10? Ach so, ja D10... Ganz einfach Sylvanas Garde will in die Top 10 im Realm-Ranking auf wowprogress, na dann: Viel Spaß!

Coldron
_überarbeiteter Sekretär der Garde_


----------



## SylGa (22. September 2013)

Tiger an!
Patch 5.4 hat in World of Warcraft einiges verändert. Das Tal mit dunkler Energie besudelt, Orgrimmar im kriegszustand, doch keine dieser Änderungen ist so schmerzlich wie das Entfernen des Tigers Saari, der im Schrein der sieben Sterne umhertobte. Felix, ein zweijähriger kleiner Junge durfte sich den Tiger immer bei seinem Papa auf dem PC anschauen, doch nun ist der Tiger weg. Ein Unding, dauer fordern wir: Tiger an! 
http://youtu.be/MNiRjzM-wTg

Wir fordern auch: Nieder mit Garrosh! Und unsere Schlachtzugsgruppen wurden entsendet um Orgrimmar zu reinigen. Diese ID ist auch SG2 mit eingestiegen und SG3 wird am Montag wieder losziehen. SG1 sucht zur Zeit keine neuen Spieler, SG2 ist rundum zufrieden und für SG3 werden noch ein Tank und ein Heiler benötigt. SG4, unsere Flexgruppe läuft immer Mittwochs und nimmt gerne auch gildenfremde Spieler mit. Einfach im Forum von sylvanasgarde.com den battle.tag hinterlassen oder gleich bei einer SG bewerben und gemeinsam losziehen! Und  hier ist die Adresse: http://sylvanasgarde.com

Apropos losziehen... Nachdem eine Kommandoeinheit nach Orgrimmar gesendet wurde, wurde festgestellt, dass die meisten Kor'kron bei der Verteidigung der Katakomben unter der Stadt helfen und die verblieben Wachen deutlich unterbesetzt sind. Aktuell laufen die Plannungen für eine Kommandoaktion um durch das Hinterotr in Orgrimmar einzudringen und unser altes Hauptquartier wieder einzunehmen. Natürlich wird das nicht einfach und wer weiß was noch für Überraschungen im Gebäude auf uns warten, aber kann man sich während der Invasion Orgrimmars einen besseren Posten vorstellen? Mehr Infos hier: http://sylvanasgarde.com

Wir laden übrigens alle unsere Gildenmitglieder ein an unserem Treffen vom 6.12-8.12 in Leipzig teilzunehmen. Mehr Infos gibt es in unserem Forum, hab ich schon die Adresse erwähnt? http://sylvanasgarde.com

Damit es jetzt nicht zu lang wird, mache ich Schluss und geh Wählen...

Coldron, Sekretär der Garde.


----------



## SylGa (1. Oktober 2013)

Die 3Gs: Gewinnspiel, Gildentreffen und Garrosh

Heute mal 2 Tage später als gewohnt, aber mit voller Absicht *hüstel*! Denn ab heute startet ein tolles Gewinnspiel auf unserer Homepage: Gewinnt das  Herz der Aspekte! Das Gewinnspiel läuft vom 1.10 bis zum 31.10. Daher auch erst heute die News.
Wenn Ihr den goldenen Drachen bald Euer eigen nennen wollt, dann schaut einfach hier nach: Natürlich könnt ihr zu gleichen Chancen auch über Facebook teilnehmen, eine Gildenmitgliedschaft ist keine Voraussetzung. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.* Viel Glück!* Hier der Link zum Forumund zu Facebook

Glück wünschen wir auch unseren Schlachtzugsgruppen im Kampf gegen Garrosh, es sind vereinzelt noch Plätze frei, schaut am besten einfach im Forum nach. Wer einfach so mal mitkommen möchte, kann sich gerne Mittwochs für den Flex-Raid anmelden. Und hier geht es zum Schlachtzugsforum: http://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php?page=Board&boardID=39

Übrigens sind unserer RPler gerade dabei das alte Hauptquartier zurückzuerobern, Infos gibt's bei Asimya im Spiel. Es wird nach Fallen und anderen unangenehmen Überraschungen gesucht und das Wachregiment ist besonders misstrauisch. Dennoch soll bald wieder Normalität herrschen, so wird die Soldausgabe dann wieder wie gewohnt in Orgrimmar stattfinden. 

Unserer Raider dürfen sich über eine Kleinigkeit freuen: Es gibt eine "Hall of Fame" im Forum, in der besondere Leistungen gewürdigt werden! 

Noch eine wichtige Nachricht: Die Anmeldefrist für das Gildentreffen 2013 endet am 20.10.! Danach kann kein Übernachtungsplatz garantiert werden, d.h. unter Umständen müsst Ihr Euch dann selbst um die Unterbringung kümmern. -> Gildentreffen 2013

So nun aber auf zum Gewinnspiel!

Euer Coldron, Sekretär der Garde.


----------



## SylGa (13. Oktober 2013)

Aber es geht die Woche natürlich wieder weiter. In eigener Sache möchte ich mich für das Interesse für den Aufruf "Redakteure gesucht" bedanken. Es werden in Zukunft zwei weiter Personen fleißig Inhalte erstellen und auf Facebock Unfug treiben. Aber dazu nächste Woche mehr. Nu erstaml:

*Gewinne Gewinne Gewinne!*

Holt Euch das Mount "Herz der Aspekte" schreibt dazu im Forum einfach warum Ihr Sylvanas die Treue schwören würdet (oder bereits getan habt) und mit ein wenig Glück ist das Mount bald Euer! http://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=2368

Am 14.10 organisiert SG3 einen Probe Raid Tag (Flex) und lädt dazu alle Interessierten Spieler ein, die in Zukunft den Kader verstärken möchten. Wie jeden Mittwoch ist auch findet auch diese Woche wieder der Flexraidabend statt. Um rechtzeitige Anmeldung wird gebeten, denn wir musste letzte Woche zwei Leuten Absagen da wir nur 25 Plätze haben. SG1 hat wieder zwei neue Bosse gelegt und SG2 holt fleißig auf, nachdem sie ein paar Wochen später gestartet sind. Mehr Infos,auch zum Flexiraid, im Schlachtzugsforum. http://sylvanasgarde.com/

Am 17.10 beginnt auch für unsere RP'ler die Schlacht um Orgrimmar, wir erobern unser altes Hauptquartier zurück! Macht Euch schon mal mit dem Kampfsystem, welches wir in der Garde im RP verwenden, vertraut. Infos dazu gibt es im RP-Forum. http://sylvanasgarde.com/

War sonst noch was? Ja! Wir haben noch zwei Plätze für unser Gildentreffen frei. Mit dem Entscheid der Ratssitzung vom 10.10 wurden die Repkosten für den Rang Todespirscher auf 200Gold erhöht. Man ist sich uneinig ob Tauren Todesprischer werden können. Ähm Moment, Taure? Bullen? Das erinnert mich: RedBull ist dank dem enthaltenem Taurin -nicht Taurenurin!- in der Garde als Medikament zugelassen. Die empfohlene Tagesdosis für Gildenleiter beträgt 0,5l/24h na dann: Gut Nacht (oder auch nicht)! 

Verwirrte aber aufrichte Dings, ähm, Grüße
_Coldron_
Sekretär der Garde


----------



## SylGa (27. Oktober 2013)

Der Sommer ist nun endgültig vorbei und wir haben wieder "Normalzeit". Doch haben wir nicht nur eine Stunde länger schlafen dürfen, auch auf World of Warcraft hat das Auswirkungen: Die Täglichen Cooldowns und Quests werden nun um 4:00 Uhr zurückgesetzt. Mit dem offiziellem Sommerende zeigt sich auch mal wieder das der Oktober für WoW noch eines bedeutet: Das Sommerloch ist vorbei und so freut es uns ganz besonders, dass einige Spieler im Oktober wieder zu World of Warcraft zurückgekehrt sind. Und wir haben in dieser Woche großen Zuwachs in der Gilde, daher hier noch einmal: Herzlich Willkommen (zurück)! 

Nun zu den Schlachtzugsgruppen: SG1 steht vor den Klaxxi und SG3 bietet am Montag nochmal für alle Interessierten einen offenen Flex-Raidtag an, vorerst der letzte übrigens. Raid Interessierte sollten einfach bei uns Im Forum nachschauen, dort werden auch die Kontaktpersonen genannt. Der Mittwochs Flexraid (1+2) ist übrigens fast immer voll, in der Sonntagsgruppe (3+4)  ist aber noch manchmal Platz. Wer also mal mit der Garde losziehen will, einfach im Spiel oder im Forum melden: http://sylvanasgarde.com 

Da alle unsere Schlachtzugsgruppen inzwischen Orgrimmar selbst belagern oder die Stadt schon befriedet haben, war es an der Zeit eine schlagkräftige Gruppe zur Eroberung unseres ehemaligen Hauptquartieres auszusenden. Der Kampf gegen die verblieben Schergen von Garrosh war nervenaufreibend und leider gab es Verletze zu beklagen, doch der Sieg war letztlich unser! Der Storyplot zur Rückeroberung wird nächsten Donnerstag, parallel zur Soldausgabe, weitergespielt. 
Lange haben wir gebraucht um unsere Schlachtzugsgruppen zu koordinieren, wir haben schließlich eine Menge davon, und nun können wir endlich wieder den Fokus auf etwas legen, was uns sehr am Herzen liegt: Das Rollenspiel. Leider hat das RP im Sommer extrem stark gelitten, so dass wir organisatorisch wieder von vorne Anfangen müssen. Daher haben wir einen ungewöhnlicheren Rekrutierungsaufruf: 



> Wir suchen zur Zeit vor allem RP oder RP Interessierte Spieler, die Spaß haben innerhalb der Garde Rollenspiel zu betreiben. Dabei sollten die Erwartungen anfangs niedrig die Motivation jedoch hoch sein. Es wird dauern bis wieder ein lebendiges Rollenspiel in der Garde möglich ist. Auch willkommen sind Spieler die gerne auch Organisatorisch tätig sind, jedoch sollte man dafür entsprechend zuverlässig sein. Einen Überblick über die RP-Hintergründe gibt es im Forscherliga Wiki (http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvanas_Garde) und auf http://sylvanasgarde.com



Ich wünsche Euch eine tolle Woche,

_Coldron_,
Sekretär der Garde


----------



## SylGa (9. November 2013)

Wochenupdate fällt aus...

Dafür entsteht eine neue tolle super - duper Kategorie: Warlords of Draenor. Wir stellen Euch die Fakten vor, und Ihr sagt Eure Meinung. Na das ist doch was! Und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Seiten: Werbefrei! Einzig wenn ihr kommentieren wollt, kommt ihr um eine Registrierung nicht herum. Aber das Captcha ist leicht lesbar und wer möchte kann einfach eine Wegwerf-Email eintragen (dann aber bloß das Passwort nicht vergessen!).  Übrigens ist unsere Webseite komplett verschlüsselt, erkennbar an dem Schlossysmbol in der Adresszeile. Sicher ist sicher 

World of Warcraft: *Warlords of Draenor: Infos & Meinungen* https://sylvanasgarde.com 

P.S. Natürlich gibt es noch mehr Infos zu Warlords of Draenor, aber bevor die ganze Arbeit für die Katz ist wollen wir erstmal wissen ob überhaupt wer Interesse hat. Daher wird in den kommenden Tagen sicher noch mehr zu entdecken sein!


----------



## SylGa (16. November 2013)

Nur was sich verändert kann auch besser werden und daher verändern wir in der Gilde hin und wieder mal Konzepte, Inhalte oder Strukturen. Natürlich stellen wir nicht alles auf dem Kopf und alt bewährtes wird nicht grundlos ersetzt, doch wollen wir uns natürlich weiter entwickeln. Was in den einzelnen Bereichen auf euch zukommen wird, möchten wir euch kurz vorstellen:

Raids: Alles wird flexibler nur der mystische Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht. Aktuell sorgen die geplanten Änderungen von Blizzard für einige Diskusionen bei den Raidleitern. Natürlich werden alle in den Schlachtzugsgruppen in die Entscheidungen eingebunden, doch müssen erstmal mögliche Optionen überlegt werden. Im Forum, genauer im Warlords of Draenor Berich, wird das neue Raidsystem einmal vorgestellt. Hier könnt ihr auch eure Gedanken äußern. Auch ja. Die SG3 sucht noch einen Hexer und einen Jäger. Meldet Euch im Schlachtzugsforum der Gilde oder direkt bei Zulekay. 
https://sylvanasgarde.com/raids

RP: Hier verzeichnen wir endlich wieder mehr Aktivität und überlegen derzeit wie wir es schaffen die Spieler besser auf dem neustem Stand zu halten. Oryczy hat dabei schon den Anfang gemacht und im Geschichtsforum der Garde schon mal ein erstes Update verfasst. Wir hoffen, dass wir damit das Interesse am RP wieder etwas wecken können. 

Internetseite: Wir möchten in Zukunft auch vermehrt Inhalte für Spieler schaffen die nicht in unserer Gilde sind. Dafür haben wir ein komplett neues Unterforum mit einigen Artikeln zu dem kommenden Addon "Warlords of Draenor" eingerichtet. Dabei sind wir keine Konkurrenz zu den großen Newsseiten, wir legen vielmehr Wert auf eine direkte Kommunikation, denn wir haben einige Spieler in der Gilde die sich sehr gut mit World of Warcraft auskennen und möchten dieses Wissen gerne mit interessierten WoW Fans teilen. 
https://sylvanasgarde.com/wod

Seit ein paar Tagen wird unsere Internetseite nur noch verschlüsselt übertragen. Warum das so ist und wie das technisch funktioniert könnt ihr hier nachlesen: https://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php?page=Thread&postID=4780
Und das war es auch schon. Man sieht sich in Azeroth

_Coldron, Sekretär der Garde _


----------



## SylGa (7. Januar 2014)

*Der 25er Raid der Gilde Sylvanas Garde in Vorbereitung 20er Mythic WoD*
Der künftige mythische Schwierigkeitsgrad ist in aller Munde und so haben auch wir uns Gedanken gemacht. Wir sind als Casual Gilde nicht unbedingt auf heroischen, bald mytischen, Content ausgelegt doch möchten wir uns aufgrund der vorgegeben Raidgröße nicht unnötig Steine in den Weg legen, wenn es darum geht eine Raidgruppe nachträglich umzustellen. Eine bereits eingespielte Gruppe hat es da deutlich einfacher.
Nun ist es dafür nötig, dass wir die Raidgruppe entsprechend verstärken. Und genau das wollen wir so früh wie möglich machen, allerdings sollen alle die Interesse haben bei uns mitzulaufen auch schon vor dem neuem Addon die Möglichkeit haben bei uns einen Raidplatz zu erhalten. Daher haben wir uns dazu entschlossen bereits in den nächsten Wochen einen 25er Raid für die Schlacht um Orgrimmar anzubieten.

Doch wollen wir uns und unsere Ideen dazu erst einmal vorstellen:
Wir sind in erster Linie eine Casual Gilde. Das heißt Raiden ist nur ein Aspekt im Gildenleben und wir wünschen uns, das man sich auch außerhalb des Raides ab und zu einbringt. Es gibt einige RP-interessierte Spieler bei uns und wir respektieren die RP - Serverbestimmungen. Auch legen wir Wert darauf, dass unsere Mitglieder bei RP Events nicht negativ auffallen. Unser Durchschnittsalter liegt bei über 25, dementsprechend erwarten wir erwachsenes Verhalten von allen. Jugendliche Spieler sind willkommen, sollten aber eine entsprechende Reife mitbringen.

Trotz einer grundentspannten Haltung erwarten wir vor allem: Zuverlässigkeit und Beständigkeit. Du musst nicht immer können, aber wir erwarten, dass du abgemachte Vereinbarungen und Termine ein hältst. Gehörst du zu den Leuten die recht sprunghaft ihre Interessen wechseln, und morgen wahrscheinlich schon wieder inaktiv sind, dann melde dich besser nicht bei uns. Egomanen, Lootgeier und Leute die ständig Aufmerksamkeit brauchen sind ebenfalls nicht erwünscht. Wenn mal etwas nicht so läuft erhoffen wir uns Geduld und Zurückhaltung, heilloses Durcheinander und dauernde "Besserwisserei" finden viele bei uns eher ungeil.

Bisher trifft noch alles auf dich zu? Du kennst deine Klasse sehr gut, du arbeitest gerne daran noch besser zu werden und bist nicht eingeschnappt wenn man dir konstruktive Kritik nahe bringt? Bosstaktiken, Movement und schnelle Reaktionen sind dir nicht fremd? 
Dann bleibt dir nur noch ein Hürde: Tritt mit uns in Kontakt und das machst du am besten über unser Forum: https://sylvanasgarde.com. Du brauchst keinen Roman zu schreiben, wir möchten dich ohnehin noch im Teamspeak kennen lernen. Eine Teilnahme in unserem Gilden Flex Raid ist wünschenswert, einfach um mal mit dir gespielt zu haben, wichtig wenn evtl. ein Servertrans oder ein Gildenwechsel ansteht. Alles weitere wird besprochen, nun liegt es an dir den ersten Schritt zu machen.

Wenn du übrigens noch viel mehr wissen willst:
Unsere Internetseite: https://sylvanasgarde.com
Der Wiki Eintrag der Gilde: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvanas_Garde

Wir freuen uns auf dich!


----------



## SylGa (17. Januar 2014)

Update:

Wir suchen aktuell noch 2 Heiler (Mönch, Schami, Druid, Priester)
und noch eine handvoll DDs. (keine Jäger mehr)

Raidzeiten: Fr: 20:00-23:00, Sa 20:00-00:00

https://sylvanasgarde.com/25er


----------

